
Ask HN: What are critical non-dev/sales roles at your startup? - racont
And how do you fill them?
======
muzani
I love how nobody answers this. It means dev and sales are the critical ones.

UX/CX is often a huge one. People think this is just hiring a designer. Nope.
The person in charge has to understand the customer experience end to end and
be able to modify it very quickly based on new information.

This is usually the CEO, who has access to all the information from marketing,
sales, engineering, analytics, investors, etc. Especially for the startup
level it's often the CEO who understands the problem and the users.

There's also a lot of design decisions involved in UX. Bounce rate is almost
entirely dependent on UX.

It can't be outsourced either. You can have, say, a TV UX expert advise you in
TV use cases or a e-commerce UX expert advise on ecommerce UX. The UX
consultants have been the most expensive so far.

But past a point, only the people who deeply understand this company's product
and the user problems can properly do UX and CX.

